# حادث مروع لنيافة الانبا بولا ربنا انقذة منة بمعجزة



## king2009 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

تعرض اسقفنا المحبوب صاحب النيافة الحبر الجليل جزيل الاحترام الانبا بولا اسقف طنطا وتوابعها ورئيس المجلس الاكليريكى للاحوال الشخصية بالانابة مساء امس الجمعة 15/10/2010 الساعة السابعة مساءا لحادث مروع على طريق طنطا الاسكندرية الزراعى حيث صدمتة من الخلف سيارة نقل بمقطورة وجرت سيارة سيدنا امامها ثم انقلبت سيارة سيدنا الى الطريق المقابل وانقلبت ثلاثة مرات وتصدف مرور شاب مسيحى من البحيرة بسيارتة بمكان الحادث وفوجىء بسيدنا الانبا بولا ملقى عل الطريق فاتصل بسيدنا الانبا باخوميوس مطران البحيرة وتم الاتصال بسيارة الاسعاف الى نقلت سيدنا الى مستشفى الامريكان بطنطا ولما تمت افاقة سيدنا بالمستشفى وتم عمل الاشعات اللازمة وجد ان سيدنا سليم مائة بالمائة ( معجزة ) ولا يوجد اى كسور بل كل الاصابات مجرد خدوش سطحية وكدمات وخرج سيدنا من المستشفى صباح اليوم السبت 16/10/2010 الساعة الثانية عشر ظهرا سليم معافى وتوجة الى دير مارمينا بابيار والحمد للة نجا سيدنا بطريقة معجزية


----------



## sparrow (16 أكتوبر 2010)

حمدلله علي سلامته 
وشكرا للخبر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*حمد الله ع سلامته
وربنا يحمي كل ولاده
شكرا ع الخبر​*


----------



## marcelino (16 أكتوبر 2010)

الحمدلله انه خرررررررررج بالسلامه​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 أكتوبر 2010)

فليتمجد اسم الرب
فعلا معجزة
ربنا يحميه والف حمد الله علي سلامته
ميرسي علي الخبر​


----------



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا  على سلامته 

ربنا يحافظ عليه 
​


----------



## govany shenoda (16 أكتوبر 2010)

حمد الله ع سلامته
ميرسي علي الخبر
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 أكتوبر 2010)

حمدالله على سلامتك يا سيدنا 
دا كنت أزعل أوى لو كان حصل لك حاجة


----------



## BITAR (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*نشكر ربنا على سلامه*
*نيافة الانبا بولا*
*والمسيح يتمم شفائة بخير*​


----------



## عهدى يوسف حليم (17 أكتوبر 2010)

[ملاكالرب حال حول خائفية وينجيهم


----------



## red_pansy (17 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يحافظ عليييية 

نشكر ربناااا 

​


----------



## عمادفايز (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*نشكر المسيح على عظيم صنيعة وحمدلله على سلامة سيدنا الانبا بولا
ولكن اية اخبار السيارة النقل التى صدمتة هل هربت ام تم امساكها؟​*


----------



## maryoum (18 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا يسوع على سلامة سيدنا الانبا بولا


----------

